# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  The new Mr & Mrs Johnston

## Tilly Teckel

Congratulations to the new Mr & Mrs Johnston ~ 
David & Julie. Here's to the next ten years!

----------


## Aaldtimer

Why only ten years? ::

----------


## Tilly Teckel

It's taken them ten years to get married!  ::

----------


## 111heather

lovely photo the dance was good to thanks for a lovely evening

----------


## celtic lass

lovely photo of the happy couple , congrats

----------


## telfordstar

Julie scrubs up well  :Smile:

----------

